# Biggest Little Fur Con... Anyone Going?



## Venu.Shade (Jan 2, 2013)

So I recently moved to Cali and found out a relatively cheap but decent sized con called Biggest Little Fur Con in Reno Nevada if basically 3 hours from where I am maximum and looks like itll be a good one

Its in a resort type hotel with a casino and pool, 11 restaurants and a 24 hour walmart across the street and everything.

Anyone plan on going or hope to?​


----------



## Ricky (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm probably going to this. The hotel looks pimp.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 3, 2013)

When is it?
Oh, same month as califur.  I'll go to califur considering its only 20mins away.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 4, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I'm probably going to this. The hotel looks pimp.



i know! its part of why I wanna go. Huge, fancy hotel. not to mention it isnt overly expensive despite it being a resort.

I also didn't know about Califur until a few days ago myself. I just moved here and I also just started going to Conventions but I looked it up and despite being more expensive i realized its only 20 minutes from where I live as well so no travel costs. just let my sister drop me off and pick me up  so if i save up i can likely go to both since theres almost a month between BLFC and Califur


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 4, 2013)

If you do goto califur let me know.  We can meet up and I can introduce you to some of the local furs. Where are you at in SoCal? I'm in Lake Forest myself.  Next to Irvine.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 4, 2013)

I was looking in to the differences in price vs. distance and Califur would be easier for me to go to and thats pretty cool cause thats where I am, Lake Forest. Just moved here.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 6, 2013)

I wasn't a huge fan of Califur. I would probably go if I lived right there, though.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 6, 2013)

really? it looks pretty neat to me. especially if i get a patron ticket instead of a normal one or sponsor.  and the theme is the complete opposite of BLFC too, instead of the past its the future.. or rather virtual reality/Tron which looks really cool.


----------



## goth gangster (Jan 6, 2013)

fawwwq too far away


----------



## Ricky (Jan 6, 2013)

DarknessFlame said:


> really? it looks pretty neat to me. especially if i get a patron ticket instead of a normal one or sponsor.  and the theme is the complete opposite of BLFC too, instead of the past its the future.. or rather virtual reality/Tron which looks really cool.



I only went to Califur once and everything about it was awful. I'm not a huge fan of Irvine; it's in the middle of nowhere and registration was a nightmare. Most of the programming was pretty fucked, too. The DJ for the dance was drunk and it started an hour late and I was babysitting some babyfur who was yelling "HEY, I'M ON ECSTASY RIGHT NOW" to everyone outside the dance including the staff :\

To be honest though, a con is what you make of it. These are trivial things and if you like the people there it can still be a lot of fun. The programming at cons is usually shit so I pay more attention to the hotel and location. I'll still have fun in Reno for example if all else fails.

Again, if I lived right there I would go to Califur. I think FC is kind of going down the shitter too, but I'm going there since I'm only an hour or so away.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 6, 2013)

sounds like the people you were stuck with were the shitty part.. and how long ago was that? because they might have improved things since then :/

i know i had a couple of bad incidents at AnthroCon last year because of the people i was stuck with.. but other than that i had a good time without even going to panels or dances or anything.

as for FC, i have no clue. its too far for me to bother with at the moment..not enough money to pay for anything either


----------



## Ricky (Jan 6, 2013)

DarknessFlame said:


> sounds like the people you were stuck with were the shitty part.. and how long ago was that? because they might have improved things since then :/



Well, I doubt Irvine improved =P

The con may have gotten their shit together, though. That was at least 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 6, 2013)

Califur gets a little better each year, I've been going since 2007.


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm going to BLFC.  It's 3 hours away and a perfect weekend con.  The activities sound fun and it'll be interesting.
Last year was my first year to Califur--it was fun, but I won't be going back this year.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 29, 2013)

yea im not going to BLFC any longer.. found it was 8 hours away from my sister whereas Califur is 20 minutes.

Though I might not be able to go to Califur either now because of things that have come up recently.. and I'm going to be in Jersey till May/June.. I think I'm just gonna stay a bit extra and go to AnthroCon instead..


----------



## mbwolverine (Feb 2, 2013)

Venu.Shade said:


> Its in a resort type hotel with a casino and *pool*​



At FC, I heard the pool wasn't going to be open. Are you sure it is? Seems like it might be fun though. I know I am going to ESG in Vegas the next weekend. Have to see if I can take the week and go to both. Two furry events in casinos. A trend?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 5, 2013)

Actually we are gunna go to blfc.  Should be fun. Why? Cuz fursuit Go karts that's why.


----------



## CampionL (Feb 8, 2013)

Now that W.A.R. has fallen through, I've decided on BLFC, so I'll be there.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 13, 2013)

Chances are my partner will be going there to put some art up for sale, in which case we will likely both be there for the first day or so.

We actually live within walking distance to the GSR; It is quite the nice place, been there many times.

It depends on whether or not she still has a mind for it later this month; I am not much interested myself, but I would accompany her if she went.


----------



## CampionL (Mar 17, 2013)

I've decided, too, that I'm going to practice bowling every night after the convention winds down. Good thing that the bowling center's 24 hours.


----------



## Nikita.Richtofen (Mar 19, 2013)

I hope to go to BLFC, it would be my first con, and I would get to fursuit. I'm just nervous and scared.


----------



## CampionL (Mar 19, 2013)

I've got room for 2 if anyone's interested. $110/pp. If no takers here in a few days, then I'm going to post it to the Room sub-forum.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 30, 2013)

Well con is this weekend, anyone else decided if they are going?


----------



## Azure (Apr 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Well con is this weekend, anyone else decided if they are going?


well i for one will be using astral projection to attend this convention :v


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 1, 2013)

You damn well better!


----------



## MCatHusker (May 9, 2013)

I would go, because It's in my hometown...But i can't because of stuff in my life that's blocking me me from going...Like...My mom.


----------



## Yazmine (Apr 1, 2014)

I was at BLFC it was amazing... now i'm just trying to find all the epic people I met there
Yazmine


----------

